

Tell HN: The AT&T commercial I didn't make it in - zaidf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEInSyTHcpc&#38;feature=player_embedded<p>Few weeks ago I was chilling outside the undergraduate library at my uni about to have my lunch. There was an AT&#38;T commercial being shot. So I thought I'd watch. Before I had a chance to grab a seat, some guy walks up and is like "Ever heard oppurtunity knocks?". I'm like "umm how much do I get paid?" He's like come walk with me. The guy was the assistance director.<p>So I got paid 125 bucks for sitting under a tree and pretending to be texting for 10mins.<p>The commercial just came out. I don't see me. I'm guessing I got lost in the editing;)<p>But those 125 bucks are going a looong way--they went into printing 60,000 fliers for my new startup.
======
mncaudill
UNC represent. BS CompSci 2006 here.

I find it humorous they they found one of the more awkward basketball players
in the nation to be in a cute and cuddly telephone commercial.

~~~
zaidf
Awkward he is. But also smarter than he looks--which is true for most of these
guys probably because of the growing up they have to do in dealing with the
stardom.

I had Tyler(and bunch of other bball players) in my Debate class last
semester. (Our first debate was East Coast vs. West Cost. My team was to
defend east coast. We beat Tyler/Bobby:)

------
mahmud
zaidf, AT&T is your angel investor, w00t!

